# Interesting samples



## justinhcase (Mar 10, 2014)

Some interesting samples.
How much should I pay??
How much more than the content would gold in interesting formats be? ebay No:310888843413

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/chloride-of-GOLD-auric-trichloride-vintage-pure-scrap-24ct-toner-Johnsons-Hendon-/310888843413


----------



## necromancer (Mar 10, 2014)

it states sealed 15 grain vials,

15 grains X 3 = 45 grains

Total Gold Value:
(USD - U.S. Dollar)
$125.62

Total Gold Weight
Troy Ounces: 0.09375
Grains: 45.00
Grams: 2.916


http://coinapps.com/gold/grain/calculator/


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes I can calculate the gold value's but This example is about a little history.
Can AU have more value in unusual presentations?
The trick is to increase the value beyond that of the molecules presented.
This is a rare example I have no Idea about.But More than worth the £30 it is at the moment.
But the really interesting thing is can we add value beyond that?


----------



## bmgold2 (Mar 10, 2014)

That auction states,


> THREE unopened and sealed 15 grain vials, each guaranteed by the maker to contain AT LEAST 7 grains of pure gold. ---- One vial 7 grains = 0.4535 grams, 3 vials is nearly 1.5grams of pure gold.



So the value is only $64.61 as I type this ($1339.60/Toz.) Edit - actually only $58.60 --- NEARLY 1.5grams

If you plan to keep it as is then it could have more value as a collector's item, at least to you. Set your maximum bid and see what happens.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 10, 2014)

bmgold2 said:


> That auction states,
> 
> 
> > THREE unopened and sealed 15 grain vials, each guaranteed by the maker to contain AT LEAST 7 grains of pure gold. ---- One vial 7 grains = 0.4535 grams, 3 vials is nearly 1.5grams of pure gold.
> ...




just seen that sorry, my link will be helpful

thank you bmgold2 !!!


----------



## bmgold2 (Mar 11, 2014)

necromancer said:


> just seen that sorry, my link will be helpful
> 
> thank you bmgold2 !!!



I bookmarked that site just now. There's a lot of good information and calculators on that site. I particularly liked the base metal calculators and coin values but all of it could be useful to PM refiners.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 11, 2014)

yes it is, & i need to remember to wear my glasses more often !!

sorry about my error above.


----------

